# Garner Park



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I had a chance to go to Garner State Park today and found a very cooperative bird. An eastern bluebird I believe.

First a bath, then a little drying off and some grooming.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

My kind of post! Thanks for sharing! ID is correct!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comment. I sat in one spot at a small spring and watched about 25 birds take a bath in the same little pool.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Quite nice!

That would be a lifetime first for me. Shoo a few of them down toward Corpus :biggrin:


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Another photo from Garner. There was actually 6 or 7 birds in the water at the same time, but couldn't get them all in the photo.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Excellent!

I believe it's a small flock of American Goldfinch.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Great pictures, as always!


----------

